# Connemara Stallions and Templebready Fear Bui



## ponypatter (25 February 2013)

Help!!


Can anyone locate me  Templebready Fear Bui? Is he still active and in service? I tried the website, but have had no response!

Alternatively.... Can anyone recommend me a Connemara Stallion! I'm looking for something to put to my TB mare, to produce a (hopefully!) straightforward riding club allrounder/event horse. We're going to Ireland next week and Burning Daylight is currently on the hot list (feel free to comment...!). With my tyre kicker hat on, I'm not overly keen on grey, but wouldn't it rule out as not going to cut my nose off.....! Ideally I'd like something with a proven record, jumping or DR and proven progeny. Good temperament is a must too. 

Any help very gratefully received!

Thanks!


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

I really like the dun connie who did walk ins at Groomsbridge, I can't remember his name. He was only a grade 2 I think but he hunts, does xc and I went to see him at home and he was a dude. He comes from really good European competing connie lines. I'm off to find him now...


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

Dale Vardor. 
I would have used him but went tb in the end.


----------



## ponypatter (25 February 2013)

Thank you! Looks very smart at first google - I'll investigate him further!


----------



## sallyf (25 February 2013)

Im pretty sure Templebready Fear Bui is frozen only but he is available as one of my clients has enquired and got a response.
Also look at the Elite graded connie Gleann rua maxwell.
He and Dale vardor are avilable fresh/chilled or frozen.
I dont own them btw but know both owners


----------



## small (25 February 2013)

aylesland polis has fab progeny. amazingly adaptable,very friendly and straightforward to break. mine does BS, elementary dress and BE 100 with inept amatuer rider. have you looked on the breed society website?


----------



## Kacey88 (25 February 2013)

Killaloe Buachaill Mor! His sire is Templebready Fear Bui. I'm going to visit him to use on my Irish Draught mare. Here's a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6fhjSIo6Jo and his facebook page http://www.facebook.com/killaloe.buachaillmor?fref=ts

He stands in Roscommon and his owner is super helpful, I think she's a vet too. I know he's grey, but I love his colouring!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 February 2013)

Kilmurray bay Mirah, stands in southern England. Sorry but on iPad and haven't work out how to copy a link yet.


----------

